# Info?



## peacelovegoats (Oct 8, 2013)

I've been considering starting 4H... Can you tell me anything about it? Amount of time involved? What you do? 

Lol I sound so clueless! (which I guess I am!) Thanks!


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Sep 28, 2013)

I haven't been in 4h for a few years. But I know, at least where I am you need to be available for the club meetings, and project meetings there usually once a month. And then you have your project report at the end of the year and that takes a while, and it's a comment but it's worth if if you are into it. (My info may not be fully accurate, I haven't looked into 4h for a few years and am a little rusty)


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Check with your 4h extension office. All counties vary slightly with requirements. Also check with leaders in your area. All clubs have slightly different requirements as well. Some console to do a lot of community service and fund raising. In general, monthly meetings, record keeping, and your project. 

The project being the most time involvement. If you're planning on doing a goat project, you'll obviously have daily care and feeding 2x or more a day and training time. Training should average about 30 minutes a day to be competitive in showmanship skills.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree, check with your local extension office ad check out a few clubs in your area. You can put as much or as little time into 4h as you decide. But you really get back what you put into it if that makes sense. 4H is a WONDERFUL program and I think you would really enjoy it. My advice is to get involved. 4H has a lot to offer and you can meet so many people and have such a good time if you are willing to get involved


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i am a 4h leader. my suggestion ids to go to a neeting and see all the projestd available. we have alot of goat members but you make almost anything as a project. you will have a blast once you get into it and your leader can get allthe project books you need.
dues are minimal and some clubs dont have dues but do have fund raisers.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Where are you from? In Kansas there are NO dues involved with 4H. Your club can have fund raisers and your members can donate, but dues are a no-no. I saw from some of your other posts that you are thinking ND wethers? These won't make a minimum weight for your fair....they are too small. With any luck you can show the mini does at your local fair, but most State Fairs will require does to be registered stock (that's how Kansas is....and we just added the mini class does to our local fair). If your kids want to show market goats, they need to be a full size meat breed (think Boer, Kiko, etc). Time is however much you want to put into it. Goats are super easy to show and fun.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh...and you won't be able to show wethers past the first year....


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

kccjer said:


> where are you from? In kansas there are no dues involved with 4h. Your club can have fund raisers and your members can donate, but dues are a no-no. I saw from some of your other posts that you are thinking nd wethers? These won't make a minimum weight for your fair....they are too small. With any luck you can show the mini does at your local fair, but most state fairs will require does to be registered stock (that's how kansas is....and we just added the mini class does to our local fair). If your kids want to show market goats, they need to be a full size meat breed (think boer, kiko, etc). Time is however much you want to put into it. Goats are super easy to show and fun.


our club has dues of $!/year and that goes to pay liability insurance. Every club has their own charter and rules. At least that is how it is in nh.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow. In Kansas we don't have to pay liability insurance in connection with our 4H. We do have to fill out a "permission" form for each child and it has to be on file in the Extension office tho..... We also each have our own charter and rules, but we are governed by the Extension Office. We are not allowed to charge dues or set attendance rules. Since 4H is a volunteer organization, we can't mandate that they have to attend a set number of meetings to participate in any other related activities.


----------

